
Ask HN: Options to set up in motion an allegedly killer idea while employed? - Torai
I&#x27;m employed in a new job that will let me little time to focus on it. I will develop a document about the idea that wholly describes it and the big problem it solves and the improvements to current solutions. It&#x27;s easily monetizable and it really innovates it&#x27;s field, which is something humans always have done and always will do. Future proof and it will open a new market and type of job too that will grow in the future.
I don&#x27;t see myself doing it with my own money as I think this is the type of idea that will work much better with external funding and some dedicated team for it.
I&#x27;m yet another idea guy, yeah I know. But I would like to know if there is any type of agreement I can reach with some VC about it or if I can set it up in motion another way without needing to involve VCs at the beginning.
======
HugThem
Ideas are worthless. It's all in the execution.

